# primeabgb or itwares for nzxt cabinet



## yabbadaaba (Jun 24, 2012)

i am from delhi and is interested in getting nzxt cabinet source 210 elite from primeabgb or itwares. this is my first major online purchase and i am little apprehensive about it as there is shipping involved.i am not worried about money but what if the product is damaged in transit then i have to bear shipping charges again to send them back. who is more reliable?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

Primeabgb (maybe). I'm not sure though.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2012)

There's very less chance of getting it damaged on Transit , buy from any store which quotes you less.

P.S I've got my Elite 430 shipped from Delhi via Blazeflash and they don't require any Form 50 for shipment which others courier require.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

AFAIK, from 50 is required only before shipping big parts to WB.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^YES damn WB


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

Primeabgb is the only Indian online reseller listed on nzxt website.
However, I found the prices on theitdepot to be lesser that that on primeabgb(particularly the nzxt phantom).


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

yabbadaaba said:


> i am from delhi and is interested in getting nzxt cabinet source 210 elite from primeabgb or itwares. this is my first major online purchase and i am little apprehensive about it as there is shipping involved.i am not worried about money but what if the product is damaged in transit then i have to bear shipping charges again to send them back. who is more reliable?



won't you get the cabinet at SMC International?

if not, order from any of the two. prices of itwares are a bit less. and you don't have to worry on packaging. both of them do good job. infact, 'rahul' (itwares owner) has a thread written by him on how to safely pack things for delivery 



CyberKID said:


> Primeabgb is the only Indian online reseller listed on nzxt website.
> However, I found the prices on *theitdepot* to be lesser that that on primeabgb(particularly the nzxt phantom).



i think you mean *itwares* 
yes its confusing


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

> i think you mean *itwares*
> yes its confusing



nope. i mean the theitdepot.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> nope. i mean the theitdepot.



alright. since the OP had asked on 'itwares', i assumed you confused the two while writing 

itdepot isn't a bad choice too. though don't have any experience with them.


----------

